# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Ushqimi neper bote !

## Lumis

Per rreth 99% te historise njerzore, njerzit ushqeheshin nga bota rreth tyre. Konsumonin gjithecka qe mund te gjenin dhe pastaj leviznin. Rreth 10.000 vite me pas, e cila perfshine vetem 1% te historise njerzore, njerezit mesuan qe te kultivonin drithra dhe qe t'a kontrollonin token e tyre.

Lloji i ushqimet qe ne hame varet nga ajo se ne cilen pjese te botes jetojme, apo se ne cilen pjese te vendit jetojme. Psh, ne pjesen jugore te Kines hane vetem oriz, ndersa ne veri hane peta. Ne Skandinavi, hane shume harenga, ndersa Portugezet i duan sardinat. Por ne Evropen Qendrore, larg nga deti, njerzit nuk hane aq shume peshk, hane me shume mish te llojeve te ndryshme. Ne Gjermani dhe Poloni ka me qindra lloje te suxhukut.

Ne Ameriken e Veriut, Australi dhe Evrope, gjithmone ne tavoline servohen dy apo me shume gjellera dhe njerzit hane me thike dhe pirun. Ne Kine servohet vetem nje gjelle, i gjithe ushqime shtrohet ne tavoline dhe hane me shkopinje.

Ne pjese te Indise dhe ne Lindjen e Mesme, njerezit i perdorin gishtat e tyre dhe buken per t'a marre gjellen.

Sot eshte bere e mundur qe ushqimi te transportohet shume lehte nga nje pjese e botes ne tjetren. Mund te hame cfare te duam dhe kur te duam, ne cfardo periudhe te vitit. Bananet qe hame vijne nga Afrika ose Karaibet, orizi vje nga India apo SHBA, luleshtrydhet vijne nga Kili apo Spanja. Ushqimi eshte industri ne vete, dhe biznes shume fitimprures. Por, sidoqofte njerzit ne vendet e varfera te botes jane ende te uritur, ndersa ata ne vendet e pasura vuajne nga mbipesha...

----------

